# pkg_fetch updated port



## kpedersen (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there a way I can get an updated version as a package rather than compiling the port?

Simply doing...

pkg_fetch -R pulseaudio

... downloads the same one that came with the FreeBSD disks (x.x_2). This is known to have a bug in it 

Ideally I need to somehow download the updated version (x.x_6)

Thankyou!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2009)

PACKAGESITE needs to refer to a stable tree, it's probably still pointing to a release tree.

Something like:
`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/[/url]`


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool,

That worked. I didn't quite realize what -stable was until now haha

Thanks a lot mate!


----------

